# Banner "Skyscraper" rechts  oben einpflegen



## Alex84tts (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute, smile

ich hoffe mal hier kann mir jemand helfen. Und zwar versuche ich vergeblich einen Banner "Skyscraper" in meinem Forum rechts neben der Forenauflistung zu platzieren.

Ich bekomms einfach nicht hin. Habe schon versucht den Code im Header.tpl und Footer.tpl einzupflegen aber das bringt nichts. Der Banner wird dann zwar angezeigt aber einfach unter der Forenauflistung oder eben oberhalb.

Ich wäre mehr als Dankbar wenn mir jemand ein tut geben könnte einen link oder konkrete angaben wie ich was machen muss.

ich verzweifel hier nocht smile

Danke im Voraus!

lg
Alex 

--------------------
Nachtrag:


mittlerweilen hab ichs schon geschaft. 

der teil den ich bearbeiten musste war die index.tpl.

Nun habe ich eine abschließende Frage, wie bekomme ich den Banner weiter nach oben und nicht so zentriert in der mitte der Seite?

so sieht der Quellcode aus:

</td>
<td><script type="text/javascript" src="xxxxxxxx.de"></script>
<noscript><iframe width="120" height="600" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" hspace="0" vspace="0" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="xxxxxxx.de"></iframe></noscript>
</td>
</table>

viele dank für eure hilfe!


----------



## Alex84tts (2. Juli 2011)

hat denn keiner ne Ahnung?


----------



## superoelk (5. Juli 2011)

Moin,

mach aus dem <td> ein <td valign="top">
Dann sollte der Banner ganz oben sein.

Gruß


----------

